# Rolex- Why no dedicated forum?



## Karrrak

Hello everyone,

Hope you're doing well. I'm wondering why there isn't a dedicated Rolex forum under Premier Designers? I see most posts going under 'The Jewlery Box', but feel that this would be an active area for discussion?


Would love to know your thoughts,


----------



## jellyv

They add forums based on high traffic, as in multiple threads over time. There's been steady posting about Rolex but clearly not enough to warrant a dedicated forum. Obviously there are active, long-established watch sites already out there.


----------



## sdkitty

jellyv said:


> They add forums based on high traffic, as in multiple threads over time. There's been steady posting about Rolex but clearly not enough to warrant a dedicated forum. Obviously there are active, long-established watch sites already out there.


yes, I spent quite a bit of time on the Rolex forum when I was shopping for a watch.  very informative and active


----------



## Karrrak

jellyv said:


> They add forums based on high traffic, as in multiple threads over time. There's been steady posting about Rolex but clearly not enough to warrant a dedicated forum. Obviously there are active, long-established watch sites already out there.


Thanks for the reply! Understandable, but I feel if it was an option people would be more active? I feel like people buying are just as enthusiastic as other designer houses.


----------



## sdkitty

Karrrak said:


> Thanks for the reply! Understandable, but I feel if it was an option people would be more active? I feel like people buying are just as enthusiastic as other designer houses.


I've seen instances where a subforum was added.  In those cases, the handbag subforum was basically deluged with posts about the brand.


----------



## jellyv

Karrrak said:


> if it was an option people would be more active? I feel like people buying are just as enthusiastic as other designer houses.


I get it, but that's backasswards of how it works here. Proven demand must come first.


----------



## Karrrak

jellyv said:


> I get it, but that's backasswards of how it works here. Proven demand must come first.


Thank you for your wisdom!! As you can see I'm still getting the lay of the land .


----------



## Swanky

I'll move this to the feedback forum, and say Vlad has considered a Timepieces Forum before.  I'm a Rolex wearer and fan myself, but as long as I've been here, I haven't noticed enough regular discussion for it to need a whole forum to itself.


----------



## Karrrak

Swanky said:


> I'll move this to the feedback forum,


Thank you for that! Maybe in the future there will be more buzz. I appreciate your reply.


----------



## VintageCC

jellyv said:


> They add forums based on high traffic, as in multiple threads over time. There's been steady posting about Rolex but clearly not enough to warrant a dedicated forum. Obviously there are active, long-established watch sites already out there.


However these rolex sites are mostly meant for men.  They love the expensive, big, ugly (to me) , complicated (which I don't appreciate) sports watches which many of us women are not keen. I also hope there be watch forum meant for women only.

Because rolex forums are generally meant for men. I bought many 36mm rolex in the past as the men said women look good in 36mm, smaller sizes are meant for old women only (what nonsense!). In the end, I sold almost all my 36mm rolex as they are really too big on a tiny wrist like mine. My wrist is exactly 5 inch only. I believe I am not the only super tiny wrist woman. 

Moreover the men are mostly eurasians, they even said 7 inch wrist is tiny! OMG, thats men's definition of tiny!! Silly me, I really regret seeking advice from men's forums regarding what size to buy. Otherwise the rolex forums are really informative.

My 36mm platinum and gold rolex watches bump into walls, things, desk... everywhere, therefore scratches on bracelets and even on the sapphire crystals as I look closely at them (Gosh!). I also took out so many bracelet links that the watch dealer keep shaking his head while resizing my bracelets and keep sighing "what a pity!" as many fixed links are destroyed in the process of resizing the gold/platinum bracelets. I took a huge beating when I sold my 36mm white gold DD due to the resized bracelet. 

I like the bag face watch to see time (clearer) but after so many bumps I sold all my 36mm away, leaving only my platinum Daydate. Actually I can wear big watches too but they have to be cheap materials like steel, leather, cloth, nato etc as I will surely bump into things due to the protruding lugs if more than 33-34mm.

The only rolex that I NEVER bump into things is my 31mm DateJust. In the Rolex forum they said 31mm is meant for gays and old ladies (really nonsensical!).  So now I take a pinch of salt in the Rolex forum as I must remember I myself is a tiny lady not a man! LOL


----------



## VintageCC

The first picture is my 36mm Platinum DD and the second picture is my 31mm DJ on a 5 inch wrist.


----------



## jellyv

VintageCC said:


> Because rolex forums are generally meant for men. I bought many 36mm rolex in the past as the men said women look good in 36mm, smaller sizes are meant for old women only (what nonsense!).
> 
> The only rolex that I NEVER bump into things is my 31mm DateJust. In the men's forum they said 31mm is meant for gays and old ladies (really nonsensical!).


I have to agree that one of those main forums is (or was) rife with sexist, ageist, homophobic crap. I used to post and had to leave because of the obnoxiousness. This was a while ago.

You can certainly find people here to discuss Rolex with who are open to people making their own choices. I also love the 31mm as a timeless, beautiful choice.


----------



## sdkitty

jellyv said:


> I have to agree that one of those main forums is (or was) rife with sexist, ageist, homophobic crap. I used to post and had to leave because of the obnoxiousness. This was a while ago.
> 
> You can certainly find people here to discuss Rolex with who are open to people making their own choices. I also love the 31mm as a timeless, beautiful choice.


I don't think we're allowed to post links but the one I went to, while mostly men I guess, did have a section re women's watches if I recall correctly.  I didn't notice racist, sexist or homophobic comments.  I got some useful info there, including a multiple recommendations for a local service guy. 
That forum comes up first when you search for rolex forum.


----------



## sdkitty

VintageCC said:


> The first picture is my 36mm Platinum DD and the second picture is my 31mm DJ on a 5 inch wrist.
> 
> View attachment 5589509
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589510


they're both nice but I prefer the second one on you


----------



## bisousx

Even the Facebook Rolex groups (with mostly men participating) make me cringe. It’s hard to sift through all the banter to get to useful advice. I much prefer TPF!


----------



## jellyv

sdkitty said:


> I don't think we're allowed to post links but the one I went to, while mostly men I guess, did have a section re women's watches if I recall correctly.  I didn't notice racist, sexist or homophobic comments.


I'm sure we're thinking of the same forum. At the time I was active there, there was continual pushback and reporting of posts by the very few active women. Then some, myself included, just had to decide enough was enough. Maybe the recent moderation has corrected these definite problems.

I also got valuable info from reading there. Both things can, alas, be true.


----------



## sdkitty

jellyv said:


> I'm sure we're thinking of the same forum. At the time I was active there, there was continual pushback and reporting of posts by the very few active women. Then some, myself included, just had to decide enough was enough. Maybe the recent moderation has corrected these definite problems.
> 
> I also got valuable info from reading there. Both things can, alas, be true.


I was there several years ago (ten-plus).  No reason to go there recently.  sorry you had some unpleasant experience there


----------



## kemilia

The Rolex site I go to sometimes is mostly men, and they seem to love the watches I don't care for (Paul Newman this, Steve McQueen that, root beer, pepsi, hulk etc.), but I have found useful info there. 

Also (and I guess this is sexist) I don't exactly enjoy all the super closeups of the hairy wrists with the (imo) bigger clunky watches, though I totally understand that that is what guys are. I like looking at the watches on female wrists because (a) that's what I am looking to compare to; and (b) I enjoy seeing the other jewelry that accompanies the watches on our site (there is some major bling going on here).

I wear a 36mm TT DJ and I am an old lady! I like the feel and look of a bigger watch plus I gotta be able to tell what the time is.


----------



## Book Worm

kemilia said:


> (Paul Newman this, Steve McQueen that, root beer, pepsi, hulk etc.),





kemilia said:


> I don't exactly enjoy all the super closeups of the hairy wrists with the (imo) bigger clunky watches,


HAHAHA when I was searching for advice, I frequented said forums as well. I seriously needed someone to translate these nicknames as well - kermit, batman, james cameron...


----------



## sdkitty

kemilia said:


> The Rolex site I go to sometimes is mostly men, and they seem to love the watches I don't care for (Paul Newman this, Steve McQueen that, root beer, pepsi, hulk etc.), but I have found useful info there.
> 
> Also (and I guess this is sexist) I don't exactly enjoy all the super closeups of the hairy wrists with the (imo) bigger clunky watches, though I totally understand that that is what guys are. I like looking at the watches on female wrists because (a) that's what I am looking to compare to; and (b) I enjoy seeing the other jewelry that accompanies the watches on our site (there is some major bling going on here).
> 
> I wear a 36mm TT DJ and I am an old lady! I like the feel and look of a bigger watch plus I gotta be able to tell what the time is.


I will say I'm (or was) a big fan of Newman and McQueen.  That watch style worn by paul back in the day cost hundreds and is now worth hundreds of thousands (even in beat up condition)


----------



## dnitra

VintageCC said:


> However these rolex sites are mostly meant for men.  They love the expensive, big, ugly (to me) , complicated (which I don't appreciate) sports watches which many of us women are not keen. I also hope there be watch forum meant for women only.
> 
> Because rolex forums are generally meant for men. I bought many 36mm rolex in the past as the men said women look good in 36mm, smaller sizes are meant for old women only (what nonsense!). In the end, I sold almost all my 36mm rolex as they are really too big on a tiny wrist like mine. My wrist is exactly 5 inch only. I believe I am not the only super tiny wrist woman.
> 
> Moreover the men are mostly eurasians, they even said 7 inch wrist is tiny! OMG, thats men's definition of tiny!! Silly me, I really regret seeking advice from men's forums regarding what size to buy. Otherwise the rolex forums are really informative.
> 
> My 36mm platinum and gold rolex watches bump into walls, things, desk... everywhere, therefore scratches on bracelets and even on the sapphire crystals as I look closely at them (Gosh!). I also took out so many bracelet links that the watch dealer keep shaking his head while resizing my bracelets and keep sighing "what a pity!" as many fixed links are destroyed in the process of resizing the gold/platinum bracelets. I took a huge beating when I sold my 36mm white gold DD due to the resized bracelet.
> 
> I like the bag face watch to see time (clearer) but after so many bumps I sold all my 36mm away, leaving only my platinum Daydate. Actually I can wear big watches too but they have to be cheap materials like steel, leather, cloth, nato etc as I will surely bump into things due to the protruding lugs if more than 33-34mm.
> 
> The only rolex that I NEVER bump into things is my 31mm DateJust. In the Rolex forum they said 31mm is meant for gays and old ladies (really nonsensical!).  So now I take a pinch of salt in the Rolex forum as I must remember I myself is a tiny lady not a man! LOL


That's why I really no longer go to the Rolex forums.  Even the sub Reddit is mostly men and on the off occasion a woman post, the comments are so obnoxious I am unable to go through the feeds.  I would certainly frequent a Rolex sub forum if one were created.  The other option I guess would be a timepiece sub forum (which someone mentioned).


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

I also went to that forum and I could barely navigate through it considering how archaic their site is. They really need to update and make it user-friendly like tpf.


----------



## Swanky

Closing now as the original inquiry was answered, please chat about Rolex in the Jewelry Box


----------

